# First Heat/problem?



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

Our 8 month old female started her 1st heat ~9 d ago and she has an EXTREMELY large vulva now. (Sorry to be gross, pic is below). The only info I am able to find on this came up in response to my search on another breed forum.

It said this is vaginal hyperplasia/prolapse that occurs more often in young dogs in response to a bit of over-production of estrogen. Said that this is familial in the bitches' line and generally occurs all of the young dog's heat cycles until estrogen production drops?

At this point I'm keeping her from licking. She hasn't been licking much at all (wearing pants) this thing has just been steadily growing over the past 5 d. Plan to call vet if it doesn't subside in 1-2d or shows signs of infection.

Would love some advice from anyone who has seen some Vizsla heat cycles as I'm not a breeder, plan to spay her soon after cycle finishes (especially in light of this).

Is this abnormal, normal, Ok??


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

From what I can see (on my phone) it looks normal for a dog in heat.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks normal to me as well. They do get big! 

This thread from a few years ago has some pics if you want to compare. http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6869.0.html


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks folks, also for the link. I hadn't read through all pages of that post before so had missed the pics there. In that case, I replaced the unseemly pics of Stella's parts (mini elephant trunk) and replaced them with her running in today's snowstorm in Mich.

Her big brother, Townes (vanzandt, my weird Amish sourced GSD) is looking after her and my sense is we are nearing the downward slope. This thing would be more tolerable if it was only half the length of time. Thanks again!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I didn't see the picture but Kaylee went into heat for the first time at the end of September and it was huge. I thought it was so gross and I was extremely worried it would stay like that. It's now December obviously and it's back to normal.

Also, I would read up on the forums about spaying. Many people have posted a lot of good research and information about it being beneficial to wait until after they are 2. This is what we plan to do with Kaylee if we even spay her at all.


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks Anida, was planning to wait until 2yo also. Will see how we feel after she finishes up. Just had her GSD bro neutered at 13 mos after giving him time to mature.

She's less anxious today; less pacing, listening for sounds outside.


----------

